# Tips for removing tree



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

Moved in to a new construction in January. I believe the tree was planted in late December. What's the easiest/best way to go about removing the tree?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Dig it up and cut any roots. Probably doesn't have much of a root ball.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

"Pull" a @SGrabs33


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> "Pull" a @SGrabs33


Oh yeahhhhh!

I've seen a few people use the tire trick too. The lawn tools did it in a video.

Since it was only planted in January it should have decently shallow roots hopefully. Mine had been plated years before i took it out.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

I suppose it depends what your plans for the tree are. If you plan on just removing it, you could cut it down, dig down about 6" and cut the stump down as low as you can and cover it up. Mother Nature will take care of the rest.
Or you could cut it down and grind the stump down a few inches and cover it up.
Or you could have the stump completely removed and get the hole backfilled.
If you want to transplant the tree, it gets bit more difficult because you would need to dig it out as much as you can, cut some roots away and find a way to lift and move it.
Theres lots of options, depending upon what you want to do.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

You may have just found a perfect excuse to channel your inner @wardconnor and rent the biggest excavator you can find.

Go big or go home. 😝


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

corneliani said:


> You may have just found a perfect excuse to channel your inner @wardconnor and rent the biggest excavator you can find.
> 
> Go big or go home. 😝


dont kid yourself with renting a stump grinder... get that stump OUT


----------



## Teemo (Feb 28, 2021)

I would make sure your HOA doesn't require a tree in the front yard first. My old neighbor made that mistake and they fined him hundreds of dollars because he never checked his mail. lol


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Read your covenant first if you're in an HOA. Someone here did an alternative method of just replacing it every 3-5 years with another 2" caliber (typical HOA minimum requirement) tree. :lol:


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

Yea our covenant only mentions that we have to submit a request before we remove anything so I'll do that and then move from there.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

A tree that size? Cut it down, leaving about 3-4ft of trunk (for leverage), then dig down and around the base of the trunk to expose any roots. Hack those out, occasionally pushing/pulling the trunk back and forth until it goes loose enough to essentially pull it out of the ground.

You could have that tree down and out within 30 minutes with some basic hand tools.


----------

